# SEC assessment, pre and post concerns



## bridges12 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi to all those who finished the SEC assessments (esp those in BC).

How did you prepare for the triple jumpand osce? Any suggestedmaterials for this?
Can you please share what is the psychomotor course? How long is it and how much is the course? 

Thanks and goodluck in your CRNE!


----------



## mae0507 (Dec 13, 2013)

bridges12,
Hello po. I am taking the sec on January. I don't know anyone who has taken the exam thus I am hoping you could give me some pincers on what I can expect and how many hours each part would take. Hope to hear from you. Thank you.


----------

